# New Hampshire Baptist Confession, 1833?



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2005)

I found a local church that I may visit. I went to their web site and the first thing I read was:


> Welcome to our site!
> We are a "seeker sensitive" church...


Unfortunately, I use Compuserve and for some reason the browser didn't work properly with their web page, so I couldn't scroll to the right to read what came next.

When I saw that much, I almost had seen enough, but decide to open up Internet Explorer and check out the site further. The part that I couldn't see with Compuserve read:


> We want to attract the ultimate seeker - God!


 I checked out the site a little more and they consider themselves Biblical, Confessional, Evangelical, and Reformed. Their site says they hold to the Protestant Reformed confessions, particularly the New Hampshire Baptist Confession, 1833.

I'm not familiar with that confession. Is anybody familiar with that one? Do you know how its the same or different from the 1689 Baptist confession?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 21, 2005)

Bob,

Much shorter. You can find it here:

http://www.reformedreader.org/ccc/1833newh.htm

http://mb-soft.com/believe/txh/newhamp.htm

http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/creeds/nh_conf.htm


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/creeds/nh_conf.htm

The power of Google!

One thing that seems somewhat odd is their reference to God as a "seeker" in light of their supposed belief in His sovereignty.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 21, 2005)

Oops! Fred, you're too fast!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Oops! Fred, you're too fast!



That's twice today!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2005)

Fred and Chris,
Thanks for your help.



> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> One thing that seems somewhat odd is their reference to God as a "seeker" in light of their supposed belief in His sovereignty.



Here's what the rest of their home page says:
_Jesus said "the hour is coming and now here, when the true worshipers will worship the Father in spirit and truth, for the Father is seeking such to worship him" (John 4: 23 - ESV). God has been seeking to restore relationship with us since it was first damaged by our sin. And God has restored what sin damaged in the gift of his son, Jesus Christ. 

It is God who plants within the human heart the desire to seek him and promises those who seek will find. We seek and find him in worship, prayer, study, service and being together (good coffee is of course included). If you're seeking give us a try. The coffee's free._


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 21, 2005)

I guess it's an intelligent spoof on the contemporary seeker-sensitive movement.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I guess it's an intelligent spoof on the contemporary seeker-sensitive movement.


Yeah, that's how I took it too.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 22, 2005)

Christ seeking for the lost sheep?... Even though He already knows where they are.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 22, 2005)

I just read through the confession and compared it to the 1689 baptist confession. Good compared to other 'statement of faiths' I've seen, but is was a little disappointing how watered down it was.


----------



## Ranger (Jan 23, 2005)

Most confessions are watered down when you compare them to the Westminster and LBC.


----------

